# dwarf caiman....



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

can any one point me in the direction of a good care sheet?

before someone jumps down my throat im not looking to get one lol ... just curious as more and more people seem to be keeping them 

thanks you!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

echoed


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Reptile and Amphibian Information and Resources. Here you will find Forums and Discussion Boards about your Reptile or Amphibian. Check Out our Care Sheets for more Information on your Reptile or Amphibian. We also have Reptile Related Informational  i iuse this site abit for care sheets, checl the care sheet section, I was looking at the caiman care sheets couple days ago after some one bought a couple.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks alot : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nooooo problem


----------

